# friday hrbt report



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

fished mid day at the hrbt. really wasn't trying to get into the fish as much as relax. dropped the hook and slid up to the edge of piling #98. set up a double bottom rig with #4 hooks with spinners and cut blue for bait. set the rod in the rod holder with the 2oz sinker just inches off the bottom, schooched way down in the seat until i was laid flat out, used the cooler as a pillow, turned up a moe./grateful dead mix and passed the eff out. occasionally i'd wake up to the butt of the rod thumping me and pull up a typical willoughby spit undersized flounder. pulled up two at a time once. at the end of a couple hours i had released about 10 of them and paddled back. good day.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice lazt day huh CHUG


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah. i didn't expect catching any doormats at the hrbt, but it is a way to waste time when all you have to do is drag your 'yak out the back door!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds like lazy fishing to me


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice...paddled out there for a nap. I've done that a few times myself/


----------

